# [HELP] MSN Messenger e firewalls

## jbrazio

A situação é a seguinte, tenho uma pequena maquina a servir de firewall correndo a shorewall como interface para as iptables, e na minha maquina de desktop quero utilizar o MSN Messenger com as funcionalidades de vídeo e áudio, o problema é que, segundo li do site da m$, tenho de abrir cinco mil portar udp para isto funcionar.. coisa que me recuso completamente a fazer. Gostaria de saber se alguém conseguiu colocar o video/audio do MSN a funcionar por de traz de uma maquina de linux. É também fundamental que todas as maquinas por de traz da firewall consigam aceder a estes serviços.. não quero fazes distinções entre elas.

----------

## baldeante

Eu consegui mas estou a usar outro firewall, nunca tive de abrir porta alguma.

http://smoothwall.org/

De certeza que é mais limitado, mas pode ser instalado em 10 minutos o que é uma vantagem e não é preciso praticamente nenhum conhecimento tecnico.

----------

## malloc

O smoothwall e o shorewall sao apenas gui's pro iptables por isso so precisas de lhe arranjar as tuas rules.

----------

## baldeante

 *malloc wrote:*   

> O smoothwall e o shorewall sao apenas gui's pro iptables por isso so precisas de lhe arranjar as tuas rules.

 

Sinceramente nunca  coloquei ou tirei alguma regra, sempre se revelou bastante seguro, pratico e estavel. Razão pela qual eu nunca sequer me dei ao trabalho de ver as regras.

----------

## Enderson

 *baldeante wrote:*   

>  *malloc wrote:*   O smoothwall e o shorewall sao apenas gui's pro iptables por isso so precisas de lhe arranjar as tuas rules. 
> 
> Sinceramente nunca  coloquei ou tirei alguma regra, sempre se revelou bastante seguro, pratico e estavel. Razão pela qual eu nunca sequer me dei ao trabalho de ver as regras.

 

Complicado, implementar um firewall, sem ver as regras, vc tem sorte de nao ter tido problemas.  :Smile: 

----------

## meetra

http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/app_port_list.htm

espero ke ajude.  :Smile: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

de acordo com o FAQ do Messenger, faltam aí muitas ports  para o audio.. Mas vou experimentar isso..

O video funciona bem por tras da firewall, sem portas nenhumas abertas (talvez use o servidor da MS...). O audio é que nao dá de maneira nenhuma. Vou ver se abrir a 6901 funciona mesmo.

Muito obrigado desde já.

A proposito, algum de voces tem um client de MSN para linux que ja use o gnomemeeting para o audio e video ?

é que o amsn parece que nao sai com isso tao cedo...

----------

## humpback

Colocando na FW um servidor de socks5 e configurando o msn para o usar resolveu todos os meus problemas.

----------

## sKewlBoy

humpback, por so curiosidade, que servidor de socks5 usaste ?

----------

## sKewlBoy

Bem, para o caso de alguem andar à volta disto:

emerge linux-igd

and problem solved!

UPnPd em linux, e funciona fixe, mas nao se esqueçam do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" que a ultlima versao tá mesmo impecavel.

----------

## humpback

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> humpback, por so curiosidade, que servidor de socks5 usaste ?

 

Desculpa a latencia  :Smile: 

Foi o dante

----------

## To

Sou alergico a servidores de socks, normalmente são uns autenticos coadores, só buracos...

Tó

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *sKewlBoy wrote:*   humpback, por so curiosidade, que servidor de socks5 usaste ? 
> 
> Desculpa a latencia 
> 
> Foi o dante

 

----------

## sKewlBoy

Nao precisas de o abrir para fora, To...

----------

## xef

Eu experimentei abrir essas 5000 portas udp e nem assim. Será que a m$ tem alguma porta secreta pro audio?

----------

## humpback

 *To wrote:*   

> Sou alergico a servidores de socks, normalmente são uns autenticos coadores, só buracos...

 

tens toda a razao, mas quando a firewall faz um drop por default na interface externa as coisas ficam um pouco mais seguras.

Eu ainda tentei usar a cena do upnp (que me parece um buraco ainda mais interessante) mas aquilo não worka la muito bem com o meu default drop na chain Forward/Input/Output  :Sad: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

Pois nao, isso tambem foi o que eu nao gostei, humpback. Nao funciona com o default drop.. Tive de optar por default ACCEPT e fazer drop a todas as portas com serviços nao externos... Nao é boa politica, mas é o que se arranja tendo em conta que preciso mesmo do Audio a funcionar na rede lá de casa e nao deu com o socks...

----------

## sKewlBoy

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1079149&forum_id=174960

tava agora a ver se mandava um mail ao gajo do linux-igd a comentar isto mesmo (das default policies) e ao passar nos foruns tava logo isto em primeiro. Um patch para funcionar com DROP na FORWARD...

----------

## To

Em conversa com a malta de minha casa que usam o msn descobri que ele conseguem usar liagação de voz atraves do messanger. Como eu não tenho servidor de socks ou outra coisa qq para além das minhas regras de iptables, quer dizer que isto consegue-se apenas por iptables sem software extra.

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

 *To wrote:*   

> Em conversa com a malta de minha casa que usam o msn descobri que ele conseguem usar liagação de voz atraves do messanger. Como eu não tenho servidor de socks ou outra coisa qq para além das minhas regras de iptables, quer dizer que isto consegue-se apenas por iptables sem software extra.
> 
> Tó

 

O interessante é que esta situação nem sempre se verifica, também em minha casa tudo funcionava na perfeição até eu ter decidido fazer um reinstalação do Gentoo.. não sei o que me escapou (algum modulo do kernel talvez) que com precisamente as mesmas regras para a firewall o msn/audio e msn/webcam deixaram de funcionar.

Que conclusão retirei eu daqui ?.. Se as coisas funcionam evita tocar-lhes. X-Files ao poder ! :-x

----------

## To

É bem capaz. Já agora eu tenho quase todos os modulos da netfilter compilados, não quer dizer que os esteja a usar, mas escolho-os a todos como modulos quando compilo o kernel. Claro que de vez em quando um deles vem quebrado de origem e acabo por não conseguir compilar o kernel mas isso só acontece ocasionalmente.

Tó

----------

